# Dichter und Denker



## alexanderneipp (9. Juni 2002)

Hallo alle hier!

Hab mal ne Frage: Wie ich weiß sind einige hier doch auch als Dichter (und Denker) aktiv.
Was mir heute Nacht durch den Kopf geschossen ist, war eine Community für so etwas aufzubauen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Wärt ihr dabei?

Das Ganze soll auch ein Forum enthalten und noch ne Abteilung mit edn Famous Last Words oder so...!

Grüße
AlexAlexanderNeipp.de


----------



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht schlecht, nur weiß ich nicht, wie populär eine solche Community werden würde bzw. wie viele Leute sich dort einfinden würden...


----------



## RedZack (18. Juni 2002)

Das klingt nach einer ziemlich niveuvollen Angelegenheit. Lange Diskussionen sind da eigentlich vorprogrammiert, nur fände ich es schwierig da die passenden Themen zu finden. Politik? Religion? Der Sinn des Lebens? Also ich wäre durchaus interessiert.


----------



## alexanderneipp (19. Juni 2002)

Gut, freut mich, dass doch Interesse besteht.
Ich denke ich werde mich dann einfach mal an die Umsetzung machen. Das Design steht und ein Forum werd ich auch noch rein basteln.

Habt ihr euch schon einmal Gedanken zu den Untergruppen gemacht?
Habt ihr ne Idee für eine URL? Sonst könnten wir http://www.evsquare.com nehmen...! (Ne lange Geschichte... hat aber was mit meinen Gedichten zu tun...).

Ich denke schon, dass sich das Forum nach einiger Zeit rum sprechen wird. Hab leider bisher noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden und ich denke schon, dass man sich gut über solche Gedichte unterhalten kann. Sogar stundenlang, was ich durchaus interessant finde.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Also, hier mal ein paar Vorschläge:
"Hobby-Gedichte-Schreiber" könnten ihre Gedichte dort anonym (oder auch nicht) veröffentlichen und somit auf kreatives Feedback hoffen.

Man könnte eine Sparte mit Zitaten von berühmten Persönlichkeiten einrichten (wie in der Zeitschrift P.M). Finde ich nämlich teilweise sehr interessant...

und so weiter...

Ich denke, es gibt einige Themenbereiche, die diese Seite aufnehmen könnte...


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Achja, solltest du in irgendeiner Art und Weise noch Hilfe benötigen, erkläre ich mich gerne dazu bereit, vorausgesetzt, ich habe Ahnung davon...


----------



## alexanderneipp (19. Juni 2002)

Gut, die Idee mit den Zitaten finde ich sehr gut.
Da gibts wirklich einige interessante Zitate über die man diskutieren kann.

Sicher, wird auf jeden Fall auch eine Newbies Section geben. 
Für "Profis" würde ich aber schon eine Unterteilung machen.
Entweder nach Themen, oder vielleicht auch nach Stimmung des Gedichts; vielleicht auch ganz interessant...!

Würdet ihr auch Moderatorenaufgaben übernehmen?


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Klar, ich denke das dürfte kein Problem sein.
Die Unterteilung klingt vernünftig...


----------



## Klon (19. Juni 2002)

Also da ich in dem Bereich ein bisl was tue (englische Poems schreiben) muss ich dazu sagen das es zwar einige deutsche Communities auf dem Gebiet gibt, die sind aber alle samt vom Design und Angebot sehr sehr dürftig.

Die englische Seite http://www.poetry.com ist genial aufgebaut und bietet enorm viel, ... nur keine Community aka Forum 

Also mit ner guten Domain und nem feinen Layout (wozu gehört das da KEINE Werbebanner sind) wär ich dabei.


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Man könnte außerdem noch den Spruch des Tages, oder das Zitat des Tages o.ä. einbringen, dadurch kommen bestimmt eine Menge Sprüche und Zitate zusammen, die dann in einem Archiv "gelagert" werden können...


----------



## alexanderneipp (19. Juni 2002)

*Ok, es wird wohl ernst*

Hallo allerseits,

cool, freut mich, dass immer mehr dabei sind.
Hab mal hier nen Link zu dem Layout, dass ich mir vorgestellt hab.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Klar, also ich denke ich werde das Forum einbauen und wenn jemand noch ne gute Idee hat, nur her mit dem Code. Der kommt natürlich auch rein. 
Denke auf jeden Fall an eine Community, mit allem was dazu gehört (PM, Board,,...)

Mein Vorschlag wäre http://www.evsquare.com. Hat jemand noch ne andere Domain?


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Ich habe noch http://www.kernschrott.com, der Name dürfte allerdings ein bisschen unpassend sein...


----------



## alexanderneipp (19. Juni 2002)

Naja, finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll.
Was hältst du denn von meiner Domain und dem Screenshot?


----------



## Klon (19. Juni 2002)

Der Screeny geht so ist aber nicht überzeugend *IMHO*
Die Domain find ich auch unpassend.


----------



## alexanderneipp (20. Juni 2002)

Was passt dir denn em Screenshot nicht?
Sorry, aber bei PXLArtists hab ich dafür nur gutes Feedback bekommen... ;-) 
Ja, wenn du ne bessere Domain hast...!

Aber nicht nur nörgeln, sondern Verbesserungsvorschläge wären angesagt!


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Also, prinzipiell finde ich den Screenshot nicht schlecht.
Zur Domain: Wofür genau steht denn evsquare?


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2002)

Nach 2 Jahren hier und Bildern von Psyclic Shiver und heratik en masse kannst du nicht erwarten das ich das so bewerte wie ein Durchschnittsuser (oder die bei PXLartists.de) 
Verbesserungsvorschläge zum Layout werde ich nicht machen da ich kein Grafiker bin.

Eine bessere Domain hab ich sicherlich auch nicht aber das ändert nix daran das die bisher genannten unpassend sind.

Nach ein bischen Gewühl in den whois Datenbanken:

word-art.net ist noch frei und würd passen.


----------



## badboy (20. Juni 2002)

ich find des Layout ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut... würde vielleicht als hg für den desktop passen aber so....

ist zu bund wie ich finde... ich würd#s glaub ich das forum in Graustufn halten, das motiv erinnert mich eher an ein popkonzi *kotz* als an ein literarisches forum...

die idee für so ein forum ist allerdings gut. ich find Gedichte toll...


----------



## alexanderneipp (20. Juni 2002)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit deiner Aussage Klon sehr unzufrieden bin. Wenn man etwas nicht gut findet sollte man wenigstens sagen warum. Aber gut. Dir gefällts nicht, ich finds schön.

Ich hab gezielt ein relativ buntes und fröhliches Design ausgewählt, da mich auf den ganzen aktuellen Seiten in letzter Zeit alles zu düster ist. Warum denn keine Farbe und warum auch nicht einmal viel Farbe und ein frühliches Design!?

Ich persönlich finde word-art.net einfach zu banal.
Warum sollen wir dem Ganzen nicht einen Namen geben?


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2002)

Also zum Thema Domainwahl, ich würde hierbei aufgrund der Zielgruppe eher etwas Themen verbundenes wählen anstatt eines Synonyms, auch wenn es brandingfähig ist sollte es sich meiner Meinung nach am Thema orientieren. 
Word-Art.net sollte auch mehr ein Anstoß sein mal bei den NIC's zu wühlen nach freien Domains im Bereich .com .net .de

Wegen dem Design, ich habe nicht gesagt das es zu bunt ist, um es zu spezifizieren, ich halte den Bereich links etwas zu leer und halte die Weichzeichner-Bereiche zu dominant, die Grüntöne sind zwar komplementär zu den Orangetönen, stören aber meiner Meinung nach das Gesamtbild.


----------



## Avariel (21. Juni 2002)

Hört sich nach nem coolen Projekt an...

Hier mal n paar Sachen dazu:
- ne ziemlich umfangreiche Zitate-Liste gibt´s auf http://www.zit.at
- der Screenie zeigt zwar, das du mit PS was drauf hast, aber ich kanns mir nicht recht in einer Homepage vorstellen! Vielleicht solltest du da mal was genaueres Ausarbeiten, um die "Zweifler" zum verstummen zu bringen. Und wenn du da mal im PS-Forum postest, helfen dir Shiver, Psyclic, Heratic, usw. sicher, und Klon ist auch zufrieden  

In diesem Sinne
Good Luck


----------



## alexanderneipp (21. Juni 2002)

So, wie ich sehe ist doch der Bedarf nach einem solchen Board da und ich denke es gibt auch hier genug potentielle Mods, die dafür auch ein wenig was tun würden.

Im Moment siehts bei mir leider etwas mau aus, was meine Zeit für solche Projekte angeht.

Ja gut, wenn jemand ein besseres Design hat, gerne.
Ich denk nur, dass es sehr schwer sein wird ein Design zu finden, das allen 100%ig gefällt. Ich wollte dieses Board halt auch aus dem Grund machen um Inhalt für mein Design zu haben, dass mir zugegebenermaßen doch gut gefällt.

Lasst uns doch jetzt mal über das Board an sich reden:

Wie soll das Board gegliedert sein?
Welche Rubriken soll es geben?
Was für zusätzliche Funktionen sollen wir einbauen?

Grüße


----------

